# Phone lines on front of house



## James Clancy (5 Mar 2009)

Can anyone tell me the best way to go about this.
My house is a two storey terrace. The row of houses starts off single story and becomes two storey. My problem is Eircom run cables for domestic phone lines along the top of the single storey houses, (under the gutters), but when they get to the 2 storey they continue at the same height. Across the middle of the front of the house (above the front door and under the upstairs windows). There are 10 cables pinned to the front wall all hanging at different levels. Eircom have never asked permission to pin these cables to the front of the house. An Eircom engineer working on the lines told me some of them were redundant as they had been replaced but he could not remove them unless he was told. 
I rang Eircom this week as I intend getting the house renovated, new windows, doors, painted, and told them there was a possibility the renovation could damage the hanging wires, they said they would move them up to the top of the house (under the gutter) and I would be billed.
Any suggestions as to how best to get Eircom to move the cables without having to pay would be appreciated.


----------



## Kine (6 Mar 2009)

I dont know how your situation is covered, but I know my parents house has the streets NTL box on the garage. An angry call from my dad many years ago sorted out free NTL for the house in order to keep it there. Perhaps a similar approach from you could work?


----------



## Swallows (16 Mar 2009)

James Clancy, what a cheek Eircom have to do that. Tell them to take it down or else pay compensation. They have no right to do that it's ridiculous and unsightly.


----------

